# Fozzy's Sweet Tooth



## Silverlight (Apr 29, 2010)

We learned quickly not to leave out lemon pies or those small powdered donuts. After going groceries one week, we left them (in packages) on the island. Well, when we got back, the lemon pies were eaten right down to the filling, and a big bite was taken out of each of the donuts. The weirdest part? He was fine afterwards. 8O 
And the Easter after we got him, we left a cake to cool on the island. Mom and I turned our back for two minutes, and we found a huge pawprint in the middle of the cake. (He didn't eat any, thank God, since it was chocolate. 8O Crazy kitty!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Floofy has a sweet-tooth, too. _I *swear*, I think they *are* long-lost brothers!!!_
Floof will MOB me for Red Vines and he likes Concord Grape Jam. Squirrely-Jo likes syrup.


----------



## Silverlight (Apr 29, 2010)

Hahaha I would laugh if they were! Is Floofy a Maine ****?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have no clue as to his heritage, he was a skinny young stray I picked up in our neighborhood. He just kept growing and he has a beautiful coat and temperament. He *could* have MC influences ... but I really think it is just a lucky mix of random genetics that he has.


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

My Billy likes strawberry jam (I think most on here call it jelly?)

I put my toast with jam to one side once and turned to find him licking it off!!


----------

